# leather tree kyna



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello..i wanna frag a kenya tree. but this one in my tank is attach to two rocks separate..llol.. How should i do it ..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

kenya trees usually frag themselves,but if you want to cut it ,cut a small "finger " off.Nothing big or through the main stem, but a shoot.


----------

